# The GNU / FSF project also has its own permissive license



## RodrigoBSD (Sep 18, 2019)

The GNU / FSF project also has its own permissive license Perhaps few or none know it but the GNU / Free Software Foundation project also has its own permissive license although they do not give much importance just to mention it is similar to the BSD license, the license is called GNUAllPermissive




__





						License Notices for Other Files (Information for Maintainers of GNU Software)
					

License Notices for Other Files (Information for Maintainers of GNU Software)



					www.gnu.org


----------



## sidetone (Sep 20, 2019)

It looks like it's just using public domain material for use with a license with a GNU name on it, which is allowed by public domain.


----------

